# Cashel Saddles



## Georgery (May 10, 2013)

Has anyone ever had or have any input on the quality of Cashel saddles?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry, should have thought before I typed.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Why do you want one? IMHO they are way overpriced + don't protect the horse's back (and very bulky too). If you want something "light" better get bareback non-slip pad with no stirrups. If you are not very balanced and/or your horse is not quiet enough I'd rather go with the usual saddle.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^ Ok, that is what I was going to say first because I thought they were the bareback type thing but then I realized that was a cordura soft saddle and maybe the op meant a regular saddle so I shut up, lol. 

Which are we talking about. I am confused.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, I think you are correct, nm. Now after you said so I remember that Cashel makes "usual" saddles as well now (have to google it up though as it sits only on a back of my mind). I was referring to that "bareback" one that has been around for quite a long time, of course.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Me too! LOL! That is why I had to retract my first post until I was sure. :lol:


----------



## TackJack (Aug 9, 2012)

I think the Cashel leather saddles are similar to the Circle Y leather saddles.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Here are some independent reviews on them Trail Saddles

.


----------

